# If you could only take 2 lures



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

If you were going after a hogzilla at AEP and you were only allowed to take 2 lures with you for this time of the year, what would your choice be?


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

Anytime of year any place for bass would be double silver willow leaf with chartruse skirt spinner bait and 7" watermellon powertail worm.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

3/8 white spinnerbait double willow(7.1 reel) and 3/8 brown rubberskirt weedless jig with 4" smoke grub, but I'd throw the spinner all day...


----------



## redhotbuzz (Dec 2, 2004)

A Smithwick suspending jerk bait and a watermelon redflake Coffee tube


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Minnow and a bobber


----------



## redhotbuzz (Dec 2, 2004)

Yea a 6 inch creek chub and a baloon would be killer..but he said lure


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Pumpkin Seed Rubber Worms
Double Willow Spinner bait. Would have to flip a coin between white or Chartreuse.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I changed the question to... "If you were stranded at AEP Recreation Land and had to feed yourself by fish only, and you only could pick two lures to use, what two lures would you use?"

I would pick - A JignPig and a Bomber Model 4-A.

I'll get back with you in a few weeks after I prove my theory. I'll be going soon to go bulk-up!!! Ha Ha


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

he said hogzilla, go big or go home!!
a 6in swimbait and a light but bulky jig n pig


----------



## rebu (Aug 11, 2007)

Spring time, #1 choice has to be a plastic worm. A little later on, an old glass eyed Heddon Vamp (jointed).


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

riverKing said:


> he said hogzilla, go big or go home!!
> a 6in swimbait and a light but bulky jig n pig


Point taken... Ok, I say a dark colored JignPig & a light colored swim bait.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Zoom Super Fluke, light colored, and 10 inch black power worms


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Black 4" Power Worm and a suspending smithwick !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

I've caught more big fish on spinnerbaits than anything else for some reason. I have also caught more incidental fish with a spinner bait while fishing for bass like hybrid stripers, pike and even crappie.


----------



## turkeymikey (Jul 3, 2008)

Dynamite! one red and one white!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Man, this is an easy question.

Jig and jerkbait.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Jig and a Berkley Gulp Jerk Shad


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

yum dingers and med running crankbait


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

# 1 Would be a 1/4oz.black and brown jig tipped with pork. # 2 Clown colored Smithwick suspending jerkbait.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

black and blue bitsy bug jig with zoom super chunk jr.
senko


----------



## fuel4me (Jul 1, 2008)

yum Houdini shad and a Excalibur popar


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

blue or green yum dinger, and a white double willow spinner bait


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I have never fished the AEP ponds, but if it's hawgzilla bass, I'm sure I would have 

1. some sort of jig and pig, probably in a black/blue or craw color, and

2. a larger model swim bait, like a 5" Yum Money Minnow


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd be sure to take a bigger bait box.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Well thanks to all for your suggestions. In addition to my arsenal of floating Rapalas and plastics I have added 2 suspending smithwicks 1 clown and one silver with the black top, 1 black and blue skirted jig with a jar of black and blue pork, 2 spinning baits one in chartruese and one white I couldn't find them with 2 willow blades but they have one colorado and willow blade. I usually don't target bass but with the kids getting bigger they can fill the freezer with gills on their own. I will report back on Monday.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

SWIMBAITSSS!!! ...sorry I think i am obsessed with them. it would add another $10 to your purchase to get a pack of 5/0 swimbait hooks and some 4.5in bluegill colored money minnows, not that thats the color or anything


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I wouldn't bring a plastic worm because the first hawg would destroy it so I'd say a durable black/blue jig n pig and a white double colorado 3/8 oz spinnerbait with heavy line.I'd sneak a Chatruese skirt and colorado blade in my pocket in case the water was dirty.The big problem is....My religion doesn't allow me to kill bass so I would just bring a bobber and hook and dig up worms for blue gills


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Squid, have a great weekend... Hope the kids do well. Ok I hope you do alright too!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

my top two would have to be an 8" black w/ chart tail power worm and a 3/8 oz dark green bass jig tipped with a #2 uncle josh pork frog also in dark green with a rattle chamberapplied to the jig. i really destroy the bass on those two baits. the jig and pork frog seems to be my big bass jig they really smack it. if i were allowed to take a third bait it would be a pumpkin seed 8" power lizard fished around beds during the spawn it is so lethal it should be outlawed.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I like tubes with rattling jigheads or just a slipshot any color. then a weightless yamasenko in watermelon no fleck. I don't catch the numbers, but I've caught some big bass this way. I don't fish them that much but mostly I catch quality bass. I'll have to try the jignpig. Do you just buy regular pork rinds like the snack


----------



## wildohio22 (Dec 22, 2008)

Any flourecent colored chatterbait and a watermelon redflake coffee tube tube with a rattlin jig head


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

The Banjo Minnow and that red torpedo looking thing they tried sellin a while back....hahahaha. In all seriousness though, my choice would be a small white single colorado bladed spinner bait and texas rigged black power worm.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

KC Twitcher(******)
Kelly's Plow Jockey worm with a split shot


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Well, the wind was pretty tough Sat lost the white spinner bait in a tree. Tied on the old trusty Floating Rapala (silver and Black) and sure enough bam. Caught about 10 bass with the largest approx 2.5 lb lost a nicer one at the bank. My buddies tied on similiar looking lures and had about the same success. With the conditions of some of the roads off rural dale it made for a long walk in to the pond I was wanting to hit. Did manage a few gills on the old trusty black ant ice jig tipped with wax worm but the gills are still pretty deep. While walking the big ass hill back we came across a skunk but he checked out when he saw us but it sure was pretty and big and laying down a smoke screen as he departed. Nice weekend overall, turkeys gobbled at about 6:50-7:00 am then stopped and never was able to get a response to a call past that. I did locate a couple of nice gobblers while driving around. I saw alot of people out fishing and several cars that might have been shrooming according to where they were parked. Next trip slated for the 17th. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

1MoreKast said:


> The Banjo Minnow and that red torpedo looking thing they tried sellin a while back....hahahaha. In all seriousness though, my choice would be a small white single colorado bladed spinner bait and texas rigged black power worm.



I have had luck with the banjo minnow. Caught a 24.5 inch saugeye out of the Tusc.


----------



## Underspin (Apr 4, 2008)

For pond bass, the first lure I'd tie on would be a Strike King 3X plastic Zulu floating jerk bait. If the bass didn't hammer that thing, I'd go to the double willow spinner.


----------

